# What are you working on!?



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello everyone! We have less than 3 months to go!

I would love to see what everyone is working on this summer, i'm getting antsy not making anything. PLEASE POST PICS!!! Sorry if this thread has already been started, feel free to redirect me


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, I don't have any pics to post right now, but I am mostly working on a display for my western themed spooky town. I've started on my cemetery fence and have one section done but having a hard time getting motivated to finish it.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Been a pretty busy week here.

Finished up my new tombstone that I had to have after watching Nightmare Before Christmas today.










Finally got back to my motion sensor activated coffin grabber now that the tombstone is done. The coffin is mostly done and I've got the mechanics set up the way I want them.. now it's time to dress it all up and button the beast up. 











Besides that I'm still carving pumpkins but for my wedding. It never ends...


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, first I did a bunch of sections of cemetery fence, and then a Grim Reaper, and then I got distracted with dollies:


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Another dolly, and 2 gravediggers. 

Currently I'm working on my costume. Next, it'll be PVC candles and a groundbreaker toe pincher. After that, I have cemetery pillars to monster mud and paint.  BUSY!!!


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

MorbidMariah,
I love all of those dolls and the grim reaper is awesome. Very inspired to do some dolls for next year. (too busy to add them this year.)


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you, Nightride!  They are tons of fun to make.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Those dolls are awsome!

Gotta love quite creepy looks.


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

Love the reaper and the fence Morbid. Whats your reaper made of?


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks, TKC. My Reaper is a PVC body mounted to a wood base. I made a ribcage out of rolled up newspaper, duct tape, and mache and his head is a strip mache copy of a Bucky skull. The robe I made. And his exposed hand is an old Bucky hand. He was my first "Big" prop!


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

I built this last week. Calling him Count Pumpkula










I am about 95% done with my walk through rope fence. About 30 foam skulls on PVC pipes which I will run rope through.

Tonight I cut up 2 x 4's for the boxes for the big scream tv genie affect.

In the process of laying out weed guard walls for inside the garage.

Also looking to start making some PVC armatures as I plan to add another half dozen dummies to the display this year

Finally been hunting down old pallets to create coffins or fencing. Got alot pulled apart, but not enough of one type of wood to really do anything with.

To say the least I am starting to feel the preassure and I havnt even pulled out the halloween boxes to see what else needs to happen!


----------



## briwesk (Aug 11, 2008)

im working on my hearse still
I got the lights wired up and the curtains up.

Tomorrow im heading out to buy wood for my coffin for inside the hearse and ill throw in the motor for the opening and closing of the lid.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow nice stuff you guys! Really love it all. Its really nice to see original ideas. I've still been in the "collecting" phase and each day that countdown clock loses a day I keep remembering last year when I regretted not completing things.


----------



## Merlyn67 (Nov 17, 2008)

Have been in the planning stage and blueprinting props to build. Also, remodeling the store. Last night I drove past the HS dumpster and there was this pile of shipping crates. I think for file cabinets. So, at 1:30 this morning I am loading these crates into my truck and bringing them home. Spent most of the day pulling staples out of the boards, aided by much swearing when blood flowed.. For all the blood, it was just a small puncture. The thought that my garage had turned evil did pass thru my mind, if only for a sec. Then I realized it was carelessness. So, now I have enough wood to make my toe-pincher that I have been wanting for the past two ears. And it will be light too.

Will post pictures when I get it done,

blood and all.... LOL


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

Well at least all of you so far are working on really cool fun stuff. Me, I'm stuck designing invitations, and designing gravestones for the last 3 days that have been totally rejected by both of my partners. I really feel dejected and not into the spirit of halloween anymore. I literally have to come on here to get my spirits back up. One year far far into the future, when I don't have partners for Halloween, I'll maybe possibly be able to create some of the fun stuff I see you guys creating. Thank you for giving me inspiration to continue my projects.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I cant post pictures yet, but I am on my 24th hour of working on my head for my stalk around. I had to relearn how to paper mache things. However it is my version of a cow skull. All I need to do is final covering of paper, then coat in bondo, sand, and paint. Then add LED to eye sockets, and make a mount for the hinge system.

Mindless paper macheing kind of losses its luster after awhile.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

MorbidMariah said:


> Another dolly, and 2 gravediggers.
> 
> Currently I'm working on my costume. Next, it'll be PVC candles and a groundbreaker toe pincher. After that, I have cemetery pillars to monster mud and paint.  BUSY!!!


Really nice work Morbid Mariah! Love the fence and the dolls are well....just awesome 

MsM


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Morbid Mariah, I am too fascinated with your dolls, and would love to have one. I have been working on adding some new tombstones to my cemetery, as well as a pair of columns.


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

HALINAR -- great looking tombstone and PLEASE post vid of your coffin when u can=) Shiatsu power is pretty much as far as i go for motion so i love to see any and all apps with it.

BUBBELS -- nice Count -- he's going to be your Halloween calendar? And is that Great stuff foam you used for the roots. Nice effect that i may need to do for my haunted treehouse -- the tree in my front yard may need some "buffing up" lol.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice work everyone!
What am I working you ask?......
NOTTA NOTHING ZILCH. To damn lazy right now and then it will be a mad dash at the end!!!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow nice stuff you guys! Really love it all. Its really nice to see original ideas. I've still been in the "collecting" phase and each day that countdown clock loses a day I keep remembering last year when I regretted not completing things.


I'm right there with ya on the collecting stage....I'm also kicking boxes around in the garage trying to create some space to work in.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Blasted details are slowing me down. I took off the goofy head of my zombie and replaced it with a half-blown-off bloody stump of a head. Paint, marker, trim the foam, more paint, more marker.

Tired of zombies, now painting the signs for my lighted direction sign post.

Too many thing left to do, and I'll be in Japan for 2 weeks in SEP - loosing valuable time. 

_"How much time before we leave for the pool? Let me go to the garage for just a sec..."_


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm working on some "shrunken" heads. Well, they're quite a bit bigger than a shrunken head is supposed to be, but smaller than a real head. My thinking is that they would have to be bigger in order to have any impact in the yard. I'm going to stick them on bamboo poles for my cannibal/tribal/headhunter theme.


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice job on the reaper and fence. I may have to do a reaper myself.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm just finishing up on my witches jars & bottles made for my Cadaver Cafe & Candykitchen. Almost done with my creepy caramel apples. Have a few more fake foods I'm working on. 

Hubby is sewing, yup thats right, he was a surgical technician for 17 years so I'll tell ya.....if they can sew people up they can sew on a sewing machine!!lol He's sewing 6 monks cloaks for me for my monks going in the outdoor cemetery.

Jerry, the other helper is working on the arch that will attach to the cemetery pillars and he has to attach the lights on the pillars. Then we start back in on the tombstones we had been working on.

On the 29th, when our group..."North Carolina Haunters" meets, we are working on lanterns for our cemetery. Gonna do some work on them so they hold tea lights.

I'm not going to type the rest of the projects we have going here , because I think if I saw all of them in one straight list....I might PANIC!!

the Merry Muffster


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

Loved looking at all of your projects, i'm jealous! I haven't started anything yet, having a bit of a creativity block lately. However, getting some PVC and material down from the attic may get the juices flowin'!


----------



## GrahamWellington (Jul 1, 2009)

I've been working on Halloween related websites for haunted houses. I've learned a lot about the business through this effort. Very fascinating...


----------



## dept1031 (Apr 18, 2009)

WOW !! very nice job on the grim reaper . i think its spooktacular..


----------



## Merlyn67 (Nov 17, 2008)

Started working this morning, then the weather decided to play. And play it did, with downpours, and wind. We got wind from 80-114 mph from the north, west and south. The town looks like a war zone with trees uprooted, branches the size of small trees and small branches littering the ground and streets.

I lost 3 trees at the house, smallest one was 50' tall, lots of firewood. So I spent the day cleaning up from the wind damage. Life is always different, and in Kansas all you have to do is wait 12 hours and it will change. Sun is out, sky is clear and blue.... would never know that Mother Nature sneezed this day. Oh, and there was nothing about this coming until 20 min before.

Maybe tomorrow... will wait and see what the weather brings.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Just finished my coffin. i'm working on painting and distressing it now

YouTube - MIAB Coffin


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey everyone, nice projects. I am new to the site and I am very impressed with everyone's work.


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

*my hearse so far*

I have done a pirates and graveyard the past couple of years. I am going a new direction this year. I have been building a hearse. I hope to also get a crept built for my crank ghost. I really need a horse and headless horseman but I am not sure will get it done. Attached is my hearse thus far.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

cowanj: Wow! What a great hearse! I'm going to try to make one for next year. I've had the wheels for over 2 years now...just waiting.


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks, it is coming along. I wish I could have found some load bearing wheels I could afford. the legs take away from it a bit but hopefully it will look good in the yard at night. I am putting a coffin in with a pneumantic pop-up. 

Good luck with your hearse!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am working on a bunch of small projects. Here is the last completed (note: I did not design these labels. Someone on the forum shared them with me last year after I commented on loving them. I have looked all over to figure out who I can not figure it out. So if it was you, please take credit).

I am also in a middle of a few projects. PVC flicker candles, tombstones & Halloween fridge magnets.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

MM,

That grim reaper is the best I've seen! I absolutely love the robe you made! Don't suppose you could make one more???


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Those creepy cans are hilarious, HP! Great job!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

nightrideproductions said:


> Just finished my coffin. i'm working on painting and distressing it now
> 
> YouTube - MIAB Coffin


Very cool! I love the saying at the beginning.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your compliements! 

Gothic Princess, if you REALLY love my dollies, I do have them listed on Ebay. But I warn you, it's for an obsene price! hehe I've grown to attached to them to get rid of them for less than an obscene price.  

Cowanj - Your hearse is awesome! That is quite a project!
Muffy- Your labels look great! That's alot of work!
Halloween Princess- Your soup labels are sooo cool! Made me smile!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Muffy said:


> I'm just finishing up on my witches jars & bottles made for my Cadaver Cafe & Candykitchen. Almost done with my creepy caramel apples. Have a few more fake foods I'm working on.
> 
> Hubby is sewing, yup thats right, he was a surgical technician for 17 years so I'll tell ya.....if they can sew people up they can sew on a sewing machine!!lol He's sewing 6 monks cloaks for me for my monks going in the outdoor cemetery.
> 
> ...


Those look really great muffy! Love the skull corks!
Also wonderful that you have a group of haunters in your area that you meet up with.
Wish I had that!

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

cowanj said:


> I have done a pirates and graveyard the past couple of years. I am going a new direction this year. I have been building a hearse. I hope to also get a crept built for my crank ghost. I really need a horse and headless horseman but I am not sure will get it done. Attached is my hearse thus far.


Nice hearse! Be sure to post pics when its finished and has the coffin in it!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*My Gar shack of little monsters.......BEWARE !!!!*

Been working on my shack and new spookie bench now for 4 weeks (oh the owl on top has a sensor and his eyes light and he hoo's) but should be done and out back by Labor day.......I hope. Still have more trail grooming to do. I'm now adding all the final touches to the shack and begining my clearcoating process. I built itextra tuff so it will stay out all year in our garden. Nice work everybody.







* BELOW ARE SOME NEW ADDITIONS TO IT.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

My budget is too small to really build anything new this year so I've been spending my time combing thrift stores, antique shops, the woods, and the internet to find items for my Cabinet of Curiosities room. You can see the latest pictures here: *http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...s/78792-cabinet-curiosities-3.html#post699760*

I'm also busy getting my Secret Reaper gift together! Can't talk about it though.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice job everyone! You all sound insanely busy! Thanks for posting, It's helped ease my withdrawl  Everything looks very nice, better than what you would find in a store, loved the grim reaper, dolls, count down count pumpkula, fences, bottles, curiosity cabinets, everything is looking great!
Merlyn - Don't be so sure about the garage not having turned evil. Too many props may have begun to wear off on it.
MandatheWitch- Don't let them bum you out, after all it's the most wonderful time of the year!! If they aren't helping you to design, why not pick which one you want?
The hearse looks fantastic!
Cannibals condensed soups - hysterical, love them.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Been working on ground breaker hands 
















and pvc fence


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been working on these and I have the glue burns to prove it!


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

Amazing work everyone! I better start making stuff before I run out of time!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice hands and candles!


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

Not much so far but Sunday we are having an official Monster Building Day!!!! There will be lots of paper mache, pvc pipe, glue guns and giggles. Hopefully I will have some great pictures to share with everyone.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

halloween71 said:


> Been working on ground breaker hands
> 
> and pvc fence


Nice! Did you make the cross too?

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Unfortunately, I've been working on this kind of stuff:










I mean REALLY, who gets married at the end of august during the peak prop building time!
But its the very least I can do for her since she helped me age my bluckies and carved tombstones 

MsM


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> Nice! Did you make the cross too?
> 
> MsM


No that came from target last year.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> I mean REALLY, who gets married at the end of august during the peak prop building time!
> But its the very least I can do for her since she helped me age my bluckies and carved tombstones
> 
> MsM


Perhaps we could propose a ban on all weddings from July 31- November 1st?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Works for me 
While I've been playing around with wedding cakes and bouquets, hubby has been working on the coffin bar. Hope to be far enough along this weekend to post some pics.

MsM


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

These are just a couple of the things i've been working on.

I still have some highlighting to do on him. And then i'll put spiders and webs on him for my spider lair.










I took one of these guys...










And redressed him.










Potion bottles.










I've also been working on my dead, zombie babies.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Lots of cool looking props AMF.MM can't wait to see the coffin bar.


----------

